#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: (όχι δωρεάν) για Fespa/Τέκτων/Instant/Strucad/Scia/Civil, Θεσσαλονίκη & σ' όλη την Ελλάδα μέσω διαδικτύου (e-learning)

## Xάρης

Σεμινάρια αλλά και ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα για τα λογισμικά Fespa, Τέκτων, Instant, Strucad, Scia & Civil διοργανώνει ο αντιπρόσωπος στη Θεσσαλονίκη, Πετρίδης Πασχάλης (ErgoDesign).

 Σεμινάρια Ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα

 Σεμινάρια μέσω διαδικτύου (e-learning) για το FespaΣεμινάρια μέσω διαδικτύου (e-learning) για το Instant

----------

